

 Craigslist reportedly blocks search engines to kill competitors - nathanh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/craigslist-reportedly-blocks-search-engines-to-kill-competitors

======
stephengillie
Thus Craigslist begins the march to their own irrelevancy.

~~~
rhizome
"Again," or "still?"

------
rhizome
As someone who has been following this story, the title here appears to be
clickbait.

"It would be irresponsible _not_ to speculate." --Peggy Noonan

